# Shelter Gems



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I often come on here and see many people considering new additions to their families. Most want nothing more but a pet, but go through breeders (some bybs), because they don't think shelters have what they are looking for. This thread is designed to show off GP member's shelter dogs that we've adopted. It's my opinion that if you are just looking for a regular pet the shelter is the place to go and with today's overpopulation issue you will find what you're looking for...

So around August I decided I wanted to add a new pup to my family, not too long later a friend sent me an email of a picture of a dog in the shelter. She looked adorable. So I decided to go down and see her. It was love at first site and I've had Stoney ever since.

Stoney in the shelter









First day home









Just random pics


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful dog crazy how someone can give up a dog so pretty!!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree! Far too many people want a puppy now and buy from some crappy byb, most of that type seems like they've dumped the pup by the time it's a year old anyways, shouldn't have gotten a dog at all. If you just want a nice pet you can pick whatever size, color, personality, appearance you are after.

Here are my two shelter specials, Nero (tan male)was adopted in 2008 and Ripley (brindle female) in 2011 

























The blue girl is an owner rehome we got in 2007 on craigslist


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Blueindian said:


> Beautiful dog crazy how someone can give up a dog so pretty!!


Thank you and I know it's crazy but happens far too often.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> I agree! Far too many people want a puppy now and buy from some crappy byb, most of that type seems like they've dumped the pup by the time it's a year old anyways, shouldn't have gotten a dog at all. If you just want a nice pet you can pick whatever size, color, personality, appearance you are after.
> 
> Here are my two shelter specials, Nero (tan male)was adopted in 2008 and Ripley (brindle female) in 2011
> 
> ...


I love Ripley. Great looking dogs with unique names.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

rabbit said:


> I love Ripley. Great looking dogs with unique names.


The shelter was calling her "Honey" and the male was "Bart" when we adopted them lol!


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I drove three hours to get my girl. Saw her on petfinder in a kill shelter and knew I had to have her. She was a holy terror when I first got her, but lots of work and love have gone into her and I'm so proud. Here's my girl, Hiro.

First picture I saw of her. 

















Pink nails. 





































Have lots of other pictures. Just don't wanna overload you guys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

All 3 of my dogs are rescue/shelter dogs....

Alexa was found by a farmer along with her brother sleeping in their chicken coop lol. I saw her posted thru a small rescue and drove an hour to get her (wish i would have gotten her brother too) and she is by far the best dog ever  (dont tell the others)

The pic that made me fall in love with her before i even met her









her today









And then about a year ago myself and my bf at the time wanted another big dog...so we went to the local pound and we found my Drake...he is a boxer/lab mix...he had been in the shelter since he was 8 wks! and he was over a year when we got him! he had alot of issues but he is a good dog....not too bright but sweet.
My Drakey


















And last but not least our boy Magnus....I saw him in a folder at my vets office that was dogs in the pound that were needing rescue or they would be pts....my bf loves rotties so i took the chance and had a rescue pull him....well my bf and i fell in love....he is by far the dog with alot of issues....but i wouldnt trade him for anything..

the pic i saw of him at the vets office...









him and my bf...


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> The shelter was calling her "Honey" and the male was "Bart" when we adopted them lol!


The shelter was calling Stoney Vivian lol


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> I drove three hours to get my girl. Saw her on petfinder in a kill shelter and knew I had to have her. She was a holy terror when I first got her, but lots of work and love have gone into her and I'm so proud. Here's my girl, Hiro.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really like your pup she's such a good looking dog and the painted nails were super cute.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> All 3 of my dogs are rescue/shelter dogs....


There's a big difference in Magnus' eyes just in the pics. Good job with him.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

rabbit said:


> I really like your pup she's such a good looking dog and the painted nails were super cute.


Thank you.  I honestly can't believe someone would just throw her away.
I wish more people would look at the shelters for pets. Especially if they want a pit bull type dog. Most people just look over them. I guess that's one of the many reasons I've always had a soft spot for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

rabbit said:


> There's a big difference in Magnus' eyes just in the pics. Good job with him.


Thank you. he is our hard case to crack. just when we think he is coming out if his shell a bit....he reverts back. Also we need to get him into a vet because I believe he is losing his eyesight....he is a friendly dog during the day and social if we have him out in public...but when it starts getting dark he becomes shut down and barks at anyone besides us thats walking nearby....i am just hoping that one day we will be able to walk up and pet him without him running and hiding


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko was a puppy in the shelter. My GF's friend adopted him and tossed him in the back yard. We got him from her and he hasn't left my side since. He is my heart dog.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, Keira never got to the shelter, but that's where she was headed when her first owner brought her home without making absolutely sure she could have her in her rental home. Through a friend, I met Keira... and brought her home to be mine for her whole life  
This is Keira at 8 weeks old: 


And Keira at 2 years old  


Jezzie did come from a shelter-- she's not a bulldog, but we still love her  
At the shelter (She's the one on the right) 


And Jezzie after being in our home for 6 months (She's 3 now) 

Their main reason for dumping Jezzie was that she "didn't like men" >.> 
Clearly, that is not an issue in our home- my husband with Jezzie: 


And... I guess I could show Buddy too lol. Buddy was dumped at a kill shelter with his Mama and siblings when he was 2 weeks old. He spent a year and a half in foster care before we found him and adopted him-- his foster mom said he was always passed over because he's black. :/ 
The day we brought him home: 


And I took this yesterday morning: 


Rescued pets aren't broken... they may need a little extra work at first, sure. But they can turn into wonderful companions and make you just as happy as a dog from a breeder- especially if you're looking for nothing more than a pet. Same goes for kitties


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I always make it known that i found Odin at the shelter. I saw him on Petfinder while i was at work and knew that he was the one. I got permission to take a long lunch to go check him out. Three hours later and after waiting in a big line to see him, I signed the paperwork and he was mine! He came home a few days later after his neuter, been here ever since!!!

The day i saw him at the shelter.









Just last week, chillin in his chair


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Mya didn't make it to the shelter either. She was picked up by someone before she died or AC took her. But she's still a rescue


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great thread! I always find it amazing how such gorgeous dogs end up in the shelter. If someone just wants a pet checking the shelter first is the way to go!


----------



## charliegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

This is Marvin, he is some sort of breed that we got from our pound














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

Cheeks came from Fitchburg Animal Shelter after being confiscated in a neglect case. Cheeks is honestly the easiest dog I have ever been around. Good with everything even Cats. My 90 year old Grandfather could own this dog with out an issue LOL.

Mr. Cheeks 2 Year old AmBully


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cheeks does not look neglected anymore! I'm a fan!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Like Bullygal, pur girl never actually made it to a shelter. Sheba was rescued by our groomer from some kid. He kept her tied up in the garage and she was very skinny and untrustworthy of men. Our groomer had her for almost a year before she gave her to my husband after her being rehabilitated. This dog was very untrustworthy especially of other men. She has many quirks we believe are due to her abuse, but she is our sweet funny girl who we love dearly.

Although. I'm sure she looks abused in the first picture



























Screen shot from one off ig. Lost all my pics from upgrade of phone 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Well since I do my own rescues I haven't gotten a dog since Tika from an actual shelter. However Cheza is an unpapered rescue so maybe that counts? She could have just as easily been in a shelter if she would have lived long enough to make it there.

This is when I first got her, on deaths door from demo









This was taken this last week


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Aireal said:


> Well since I do my own rescues I haven't gotten a dog since Tika from an actual shelter. However Cheza is an unpapered rescue so maybe that counts? She could have just as easily been in a shelter if she would have lived long enough to make it there.
> 
> This is when I first got her, on deaths door from demo
> 
> ...


Poor thing she looks miserable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Cheeks does not look neglected anymore! I'm a fan!


He sure isn't, LOL

Here is the video of the day he was taken he was then held at the shelter as evidence from July to January 1st when I went and got him.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Poor thing she looks miserable!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lookED she is anything but miserable now, she is a very happy healthy pup 

this was her after 1 month of being with me


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oops haha I meant looked. My bad  she looks much better in that picture a month after. And looks fabulous now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Bree said:


> He sure isn't, LOL
> 
> Here is the video of the day he was taken he was then held at the shelter as evidence from July to January 1st when I went and got him.
> 
> Dogs found in squalid conditions in Fitchburg - YouTube


look ALMOST friendly.... WTF!?! there was nothing almost about how happy your boy was!!! freaking media idiots smh


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Oops haha I meant looked. My bad  she looks much better in that picture a month after. And looks fabulous now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you! i think so, she is my baby i freaking love that dog so much!!!


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

Aireal said:


> look ALMOST friendly.... WTF!?! there was nothing almost about how happy your boy was!!! freaking media idiots smh


RIGHT! If that is not a friendly dog I don't know what is!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Bree said:


> RIGHT! If that is not a friendly dog I don't know what is!


exactly, that erked me. Every bit of his body language was ooo happy. why couldn't they just say "obviously happy to escape their prison the dogs..." that is news dramatic enough, but no it they even look like their almost friendly... wtf 
anyways very handsome boy, nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah _almost_ friendly erked me too...Cheeks is like "woooooohhhhhooooo!!!!!"


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> Thank you. he is our hard case to crack. just when we think he is coming out if his shell a bit....he reverts back. Also we need to get him into a vet because I believe he is losing his eyesight....he is a friendly dog during the day and social if we have him out in public...but when it starts getting dark he becomes shut down and barks at anyone besides us thats walking nearby....i am just hoping that one day we will be able to walk up and pet him without him running and hiding


It sounds like you're very dedicated so I don't doubt that you'll be able to get his issues under control.

But there is soo many good looking dogs (and one good looking kitty).


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Here's the red pit I was trying to foster but never worked out since she didn't get along with Lina. She's a very sweet girl & I'm hoping someone picks her up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aireal said:


> look ALMOST friendly.... WTF!?! there was nothing almost about how happy your boy was!!! freaking media idiots smh


LMAO That got me to. I made Jeremy watch after I heard that. He was like "Oh god." Those dogs were so happy to see people and friendly.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> LMAO That got me to. I made Jeremy watch after I heard that. He was like "Oh god." Those dogs were so happy to see people and friendly.


I know right, that's the media for you. Idiots all of them! SMH


----------



## Smokey3 (Dec 25, 2012)

This is Smokey, now 1 1/2, from the Pasadena Humane Society. We've had him for 4 months.


----------



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's our Abbey May (named after The Beatles Abbey Road and Brian May, the guitarist from Queen ). We just got her on January 20. Her previous owner got arrested so he just left his dogs (Abbey and her brother) in the apartment and a kind neighbor brought them to the shelter. Her name was Lady. But you can see the way she sits, she's no lady! LOL

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

*Found a Rat on the Side of the Road*

He's not from a shelter but I'm pretty sure he was on his way there (shelters here are filled with "pit bull" type dogs and chihuahuas)... I found him on the side of the road and being the sucker I am took him home. I've put up signs and even went door to door (I live in an area where there are not a lot of houses) and no one knows where this little guy came from. Took him and got him his shots and what not he has a heart murmur but for now it's nothing to worry about. Well without further ado here's Rodent.


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

Not Pit Bulls, but my Khloe and Kail were shelter dogs. They are no longer with me, but they were great dogs.









Khloe was found as a stray at 7 months old in a nearby city. My sister adopted him, but he attached himself to me and eventually became my dog. Very sweet, protective dog. My heart dog. Passed away due to cancer back in 2011.









I got Kail when she was about a year old. She'd been in four homes before I got her. She just passed away on December 22nd. We didn't quite make it to a year together. She was a great dog, even though I only had her got a short time. She loved to bike and go to dog play groups and do obedience and solve treat puzzles.


----------

